# why are you touching my stereo?



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

You jackass millennial? Third time tonight. Is this your car? Would you do this in a cab?


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

They all do it man, some ask.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Yes, jackass Millennials do this shit all the time.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Ah,... cause this ain't the 60's anymore ?

I like the fact I have these little paddle shifters on the back side of the steering wheel to change it back.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

It is polite to ask. No ones done it to me without asking yet.


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

D Town said:


> It is polite to ask. No ones done it to me without asking yet.


Every single one that has done it has done so without asking


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

naplestom75 said:


> Every single one that has done it has done so without asking


Well that's a throat punch right there.


----------



## d'Uber (Apr 7, 2015)

This is why passengers ride in the back, unless three dudes or the four pax max. Not your new best friend kiddo.


----------



## SantaFe_Uber (May 13, 2015)

naplestom75 said:


> You jackass millennial? Third time tonight. Is this your car? Would you do this in a cab?


I had my Aux cord plugged into my phone to enable spotify for riders and my phone is mounted to my vent. The pax reached over and unplugged the Aux cord. I just glared... Then she asked, can I do that? Why ask after??


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

naplestom75 said:


> Would you do this in a cab?


They would, and they do. I usually leave mine off. This is an old cab habit. In The Capital of Your Nation, the Regulations state that the driver "may not play any radio, except for the one used for communications with his dispatcher, without having obtained the prior consent of the passenger". Precedents have determined that lack of objection on the part of the passenger does not constitute "prior consent". Precendents have dictated that the driver secure "active or specific consent/approval" of the passenger. Thus, I have always left mine off. Habit has my doing likewise in UberX.

I have had passengers in both the taxi and UberXmobile reach over, turn on the thing and start playing with it.
I will politely tell them that while I am fine with their wanting a few tunes, could they please ask , next time, before touching. I do add a request that they n ot play rap. I can deal with bubblegum for a little bit, I will suffer opera for the trip, but I can not put up with rap for even ten seconds. The majority of passengers who want tunes ask me to turn on the stereo and ask for a specific station or hand me a CD to play (yes, all of my vehicles still have a CD player). I do ask those passengers if we can refrain from rap. I have had passengers ask me to turn on the stereo and "put it on _____". If I recognise that as a rap station, I ask politely if they can listen to something else as I will have to e-Mail Uber to charge me a clean-up charge for my own car if I must listen to rap.

I have yet to go to the Uber office to get my cord so that the customer who has the Spotify tunes in his telephone can play it over my stereo system. The UberXmobile does have the input socket, but the old taxi did not. The new taxi does. If the customer asks to plug in, I will request, politely, that he not play rap.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> They would, and they do. I usually leave mine off. This is an old cab habit. In The Capital of Your Nation, the Regulations state that the driver "may not play any radio, except for the one used for communications with his dispatcher, without having obtained the prior consent of the passenger". Precedents have determined that lack of objection on the part of the passenger does not constitute "prior consent". Precendents have dictated that the driver secure "active or specific consent/approval" of the passenger. Thus, I have always left mine off. Habit has my doing likewise in UberX.
> 
> I have had passengers in both the taxi and UberXmobile reach over, turn on the thing and start playing with it.
> I will politely tell them that while I am fine with their wanting a few tunes, could they please ask , next time, before touching. I do add a request that they n ot play rap. I can deal with bubblegum for a little bit, I will suffer opera for the trip, but I can not put up with rap for even ten seconds. The majority of passengers who want tunes ask me to turn on the stereo and ask for a specific station or hand me a CD to play (yes, all of my vehicles still have a CD player). I do ask those passengers if we can refrain from rap. I have had passengers ask me to turn on the stereo and "put it on _____". If I recognise that as a rap station, I ask politely if they can listen to something else as I will have to e-Mail Uber to charge me a clean-up charge for my own car if I must listen to rap.
> ...


We get it you don't like rap. Most of the music they play on the radio is the most God awful representation of any genre of music there is. That being said though I can't STAND country music I will suffer through it without complaint for the duration of a trip to make my pax happy. Its not a ******** and it won't hurt you.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

I will NOT tolerate rap in my vehicle. When they ask why I will not play it, I tell them "because I can't stand the shit".

I wouldn't allow my child to listen to "music" that is degrading to women, promotes drug use, cop killin', crime and thuggery. 
It's not music at all. It's but yet another criminal tool within uncivilized urban America. 
I'm not about to have that crap in my car. 
I'm a Christian. What do you think God thinks of rap?
The same people that listen to rap love to say "have a blessed day", call their own family members the N word, and thank God for his devine intervention whenever their sports teams win the game.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Kalee said:


> I will NOT tolerate rap in my vehicle. When they ask why I will not play it, I tell them "because I can't stand the shit".
> 
> I wouldn't allow my child to listen to "music" that is degrading to women, promotes drug use, cop killin', crime and thuggery.
> It's not music at all. It's but yet another criminal tool within uncivilized urban America.
> ...


Oh what an expansive world view you have no doubt honed by Fox news. Have a blessed day.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

D Town said:


> Oh what an expansive world view you have no doubt honed by Fox news. Have a blessed day.


So, according to the sarcastic tone in your comment, I do NOT have an expansive world view due to my dislike of rap music.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Kalee said:


> So, according to the sarcastic tone in your comment, I do NOT have an expansive world view due to my dislike of rap music.


Hardly. You can dislike a genre of music. Its why you say you don't like it. It shows all you know about it is the worst examples of mass market bull that's played on the radio or is portrayed by certain individuals or organizations that want to portray it as purely evil. You've bought into it whole heartily. Yes there are any number of God awful examples of the genre that play into some of the stereotypes you mentioned - 99% of what's on the radio actually - but that's maybe a dozen rappers that get air time and last I checked a genre of music is NOT made up of a dozen or so people.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> They would, and they do. I usually leave mine off. This is an old cab habit. In The Capital of Your Nation, the Regulations state that the driver "may not play any radio, except for the one used for communications with his dispatcher, without having obtained the prior consent of the passenger". Precedents have determined that lack of objection on the part of the passenger does not constitute "prior consent". Precendents have dictated that the driver secure "active or specific consent/approval" of the passenger. Thus, I have always left mine off. Habit has my doing likewise in UberX.
> 
> I have had passengers in both the taxi and UberXmobile reach over, turn on the thing and start playing with it.
> I will politely tell them that while I am fine with their wanting a few tunes, could they please ask , next time, before touching. I do add a request that they n ot play rap. I can deal with bubblegum for a little bit, I will suffer opera for the trip, but I can not put up with rap for even ten seconds. The majority of passengers who want tunes ask me to turn on the stereo and ask for a specific station or hand me a CD to play (yes, all of my vehicles still have a CD player). I do ask those passengers if we can refrain from rap. I have had passengers ask me to turn on the stereo and "put it on _____". If I recognise that as a rap station, I ask politely if they can listen to something else as I will have to e-Mail Uber to charge me a clean-up charge for my own car if I must listen to rap.
> ...


you put too much effort. I say my aux is broken. im not using my phone for their spotify nor am I using Bluetooth for them. besides gmaps turn by turn uses Bluetooth so as they listen to music theyd hear "make a left on 6th st SE then destination is on your right". then again I don't allow ppl to sync their phones to my car via Bluetooth.


----------



## ChicagoHeat12 (May 6, 2015)

Kalee said:


> I will NOT tolerate rap in my vehicle. When they ask why I will not play it, I tell them "because I can't stand the shit".
> 
> I wouldn't allow my child to listen to "music" that is degrading to women, promotes drug use, cop killin', crime and thuggery.
> It's not music at all. It's but yet another criminal tool within uncivilized urban America.
> ...


Sounds like you have other biases that you're not mentioning.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Rap is Crap. Ghetto rats that cannot sing, so they attempt to belt out a bunch of rhyming words to a jungle fever beat.
There is little to no talent there but the music world is under obligation to build up and promote the felons that create this Crap...just cuz they're black. They certainly wouldn't want to cause controversy by telling a bunch of talentless black folk that their material sucks, would they?
So, as goes most rotten things in this country these days...If we throw lots of money at the problem, it becomes a gussied up problem that the easily influenced, weak minded young people gravitate to due to the marketing the rich are doing in their attempt to gain back some of the money they were obligated to throw at this awful "music".


ChicagoHeat12 said:


> Sounds like you have other biases that you're not mentioning.


You're right. I don't care much for country music, either.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

half the time im not paying attention to the music. why are you guys paying attention to the music while working? that's pretty much equal to texting imo.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Kalee said:


> Rap is Crap. Ghetto rats that cannot sing, so they attempt to belt out a bunch of rhyming words to a jungle fever beat.
> There is little to no talent there but the music world is under obligation to build up and promote the felons that create this Crap...just cuz they're black. They certainly wouldn't want to cause controversy by telling a bunch of talentless black folk that their material sucks, would they?
> So, as goes most rotten things in this country these days...If we throw lots of money at the problem, it becomes a gussied up problem that the easily influenced, weak minded young people gravitate to due to the marketing the rich are doing in their attempt to gain back some of the money they were obligated to throw at this awful "music".
> 
> You're right. I don't care much for country music, either.


All I need to hear from you ever again. Save it for the next klan meeting.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

Kalee said:


> Rap is Crap. Ghetto rats that cannot sing, so they attempt to belt out a bunch of rhyming words to a jungle fever beat.
> There is little to no talent there but the music world is under obligation to build up and promote the felons that create this Crap...just cuz they're black. They certainly wouldn't want to cause controversy by telling a bunch of talentless black folk that their material sucks, would they?
> So, as goes most rotten things in this country these days...If we throw lots of money at the problem, it becomes a gussied up problem that the easily influenced, weak minded young people gravitate to due to the marketing the rich are doing in their attempt to gain back some of the money they were obligated to throw at this awful "music".
> 
> You're right. I don't care much for country music, either.


im not surprised this came from a yinzer. then again that's also why PA subforum is dead.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

D Town said:


> All I need to hear from you ever again. Save it for the next klan meeting.


LMAO!.. Your just like the idiot pax! If I don't like rap music, I MUST BE RACIST!

Hahahahahaaaaa!


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I have to admit there was a time when I found some rap music tolerable like the Beasties Boy "you have to fight for your right to party". Of course that was way back in the 80's. Or Run Dmcs "you'd be illin, and the rap version of "walk this way".


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Lidman said:


> I have to admit there was a time when I found some rap music tolerable like the Beasties Boy "you have to fight for your right to party". Of course that was way back in the 80's. Or Run Dmcs "you'd be illin, and the rap version of "walk this way".


The general rule is if you want GOOD music avoid the radio. The few good songs they DO play get played so incessantly that you never want to hear them again.


----------



## Diesel Up (Feb 4, 2015)

This kind of unwanted passenger activity/behavior is the reason I go out of my way to avoid driving drunks in my car.


naplestom75 said:


> You jackass millennial? Third time tonight. Is this your car? Would you do this in a cab?


----------



## Feisal Mo (Dec 19, 2014)

Kalee said:


> I will NOT tolerate rap in my vehicle. When they ask why I will not play it, I tell them "because I can't stand the shit".
> 
> I wouldn't allow my child to listen to "music" that is degrading to women, promotes drug use, cop killin', crime and thuggery.
> It's not music at all. It's but yet another criminal tool within uncivilized urban America.
> ...


How could you not like Rappers Delight....It is also included in NPR's list of the 100 most important American musical works of the 20th century.


----------



## AKhBX4 (Jun 2, 2015)

At least you didn't have to tell them to _handle it by the edges man_. /pedro


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Feisal Mo said:


> How could you not like Rappers Delight....It is also included in NPR's list of the 100 most important American musical works of the 20th century.


Of course NPR did that. LMAO!

Yes...yes...I would rank rap right there with Beethoven, Bach, Schubert and the rest.

What a sick country we live in today.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Kalee said:


> Of course NPR did that. LMAO!
> 
> Yes...yes...I would rank rap right there with Beethoven, Bach, Schubert and the rest.
> 
> What a sick country we live in today.


You left out "Johnny Brahms".


----------



## Feisal Mo (Dec 19, 2014)

Kalee said:


> Of course NPR did that. LMAO!
> 
> Yes...yes...I would rank rap right there with Beethoven, Bach, Schubert and the rest.
> 
> What a sick country we live in today.


I understand what you're saying, but there is an assumption that if Beethoven, Bach ...etc were here today, they would not like rap. What evidence do you have that they would not admire songs like rappers delight????


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Feisal Mo said:


> I understand what you're saying, but there is an assumption that if Beethoven, Bach ...etc were here today, they would not like rap. What evidence do you have that they would not admire songs like rappers delight????


Funny thing is that for decades some people have trashed country music, and all is ok with that.
But the second someone says they hate rap, everyone wants to stand strong behind rap and trash the person that doesn't like rap, going as far as to accuse that person of being racist. lol

Hmmmm. Interesting.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Feisal Mo said:


> I understand what you're saying, but there is an assumption that if Beethoven, Bach ...etc were here today, they would not like rap. What evidence do you have that they would not admire songs like rappers delight????


By the way.... Feisal Mo , where in my comment did I state that Beethoven, Bach, etc....wouldn't like rap?
Point that out to us, please.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

People have called me a klansman for not liking rap. Funny, someone in the Front Office of my old cab company did that once. My Head Telephone Operator happened to be there at the time. She is black. She hates rap worse than I do. After this hater had said that, she spoke up "I hate it worse than he does, does that mean I belong to the klan, too?". He quickly departed with his proverbial tail between his proverbial legs.


----------



## kipster53 (Jun 29, 2015)

Kalee said:


> Rap is Crap. Ghetto rats that cannot sing, so they attempt to belt out a bunch of rhyming words to a jungle fever beat.
> There is little to no talent there but the music world is under obligation to build up and promote the felons that create this Crap...just cuz they're black. They certainly wouldn't want to cause controversy by telling a bunch of talentless black folk that their material sucks, would they?
> So, as goes most rotten things in this country these days...If we throw lots of money at the problem, it becomes a gussied up problem that the easily influenced, weak minded young people gravitate to due to the marketing the rich are doing in their attempt to gain back some of the money they were obligated to throw at this awful "music".
> 
> You're right. I don't care much for country music, either.


I agree. Rap may take talent, but it's not musical talent, or maybe just barely musical talent because the performer does have to keep the beat with his rhymes. It's rhyming to a beat, period. There is no harmony, melody, structure or dynamics, and I will always refuse to call it music. I can't listen to it for more than 10 seconds, either.


----------



## ChicagoHeat12 (May 6, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Yes, jackass Millennials do this shit all the time.


And I give them the Heismann every time they try....


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

ChicagoHeat12 said:


> And I give them the Heismann every time they try....


you reward them every time?


----------



## UberLo (Feb 23, 2015)

Kalee said:


> Rap is Crap. Ghetto rats that cannot sing, so they attempt to belt out a bunch of rhyming words to a jungle fever beat.
> There is little to no talent there but the music world is under obligation to build up and promote the felons that create this Crap...just cuz they're black. They certainly wouldn't want to cause controversy by telling a bunch of talentless black folk that their material sucks, would they?
> So, as goes most rotten things in this country these days...If we throw lots of money at the problem, it becomes a gussied up problem that the easily influenced, weak minded young people gravitate to due to the marketing the rich are doing in their attempt to gain back some of the money they were obligated to throw at this awful "music".


*Kanye voice* "And the white man gets paid off of all a dat..."


----------



## ChicagoHeat12 (May 6, 2015)

Lyft4uDC said:


> you reward them every time?


Nope...I stiff-arm 'em


----------



## UberMike29 (May 22, 2016)

Kalee said:


> So, according to the sarcastic tone in your comment, I do NOT have an expansive world view due to my dislike of rap music.


I believe what he is suggesting, is that you seem awfully judgemental and closed minded. I for one listen to a large variety of music, and yes, including rap. And for your information, there is Christian rap. So don't be so quick to judge a whole genre of music simply because you listened to the news or a small snip it of one song. Your the reason I hate religion. You run around acting holier-than-thou, and probably sin on a daily basis yourself.


----------



## cshaunc (Jun 23, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> They would, and they do. I usually leave mine off. This is an old cab habit. In The Capital of Your Nation, the Regulations state that the driver "may not play any radio, except for the one used for communications with his dispatcher, without having obtained the prior consent of the passenger". Precedents have determined that lack of objection on the part of the passenger does not constitute "prior consent". Precendents have dictated that the driver secure "active or specific consent/approval" of the passenger. Thus, I have always left mine off. Habit has my doing likewise in UberX.
> 
> I have had passengers in both the taxi and UberXmobile reach over, turn on the thing and start playing with it.
> I will politely tell them that while I am fine with their wanting a few tunes, could they please ask , next time, before touching. I do add a request that they n ot play rap. I can deal with bubblegum for a little bit, I will suffer opera for the trip, but I can not put up with rap for even ten seconds. The majority of passengers who want tunes ask me to turn on the stereo and ask for a specific station or hand me a CD to play (yes, all of my vehicles still have a CD player). I do ask those passengers if we can refrain from rap. I have had passengers ask me to turn on the stereo and "put it on _____". If I recognise that as a rap station, I ask politely if they can listen to something else as I will have to e-Mail Uber to charge me a clean-up charge for my own car if I must listen to rap.
> ...


Dude..Get over the Rap thing.. I drove Limo's for over 10 years.. And I've learned that it's the customer who paid the bill. Not Me. If they want to play German Opera.. So be it.. And deal with it..


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

UberMike29 said:


> I believe what he is suggesting, is that you seem awfully judgemental and closed minded. I for one listen to a large variety of music, and yes, including rap. And for your information, there is Christian rap. So don't be so quick to judge a whole genre of music simply because you listened to the news or a small snip it of one song. Your the reason I hate religion. You run around acting holier-than-thou, and probably sin on a daily basis yourself.


So, in the same sentence that you lecture me to not judge an entire genre of music from 1 snip-it of rap, you are judging all of religion from only me and my holier-than-thouness.

Interesting.


----------



## Newwber (Dec 11, 2015)

A "Yinzer"....... that's funny...... I'm from that area..... 

Has Yinzer actually made it to insult level at this point?


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm getting a strong vibe from this post that people have different taste in music....maybe I'm reading it wrong?

I for one hate ABBA but I dont dislike white people in general

Back to the original post..

You have not lived until you have some dumbass in the front seat twisting my heater knob around trying to increase the volume on Justin Bieber. I make it a point to stop my car and introduce the dumbasses to the new world of touchscreen stereos.

99% of the time the "friends" in the backseat have a good laugh and we're back on the road. 

The 1% sits there and sulks but they didn't touch my radio again so I'm good. 

Ps. Most Canadians like myself secretly don't like the Beib....we are extremely happy he carries on his foolishness in the US. He's hands down a bigger moron than any rapper could be.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

cshaunc said:


> Dude..Get over the Rap thing.. I drove Limo's for over 10 years.. And I've learned that it's the customer who paid the bill.


No rap in my car. It is that simple. Deal with it. If you do not like it, do not ride in my car. Deal with it. Get over the allowing rap thing. No rap in my car. Deal with it.


----------



## cshaunc (Jun 23, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> No rap in my car. It is that simple. Deal with it. If you do not like it, do not ride in my car. Deal with it. Get over the allowing rap thing. No rap in my car. Deal with it.


You obviously have No idea what customer service is all about .. That person who happens to like rap. Is giving you a paycheck. And why do you feel the need to keep repeating yourself ? Do you have Turrets.. You should have that looked at.. It might be psychological...


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

Newwber said:


> A "Yinzer"....... that's funny...... I'm from that area.....
> 
> Has Yinzer actually made it to insult level at this point?


I don't take offense to it, but i'm not your typical Pittsburgher either...

I was born here, and still live here, but did spend 4 years in FL in the mid-2000's... Anyways, I don't have this stupid accent that 90% of these morons carry, nor do I like these sports teams these fools rave about... I also have NEVER used the word "yinz"

Now, back on topic... I hate rap for the most part, especially the lame ass guns, money and hos gangsta crap. I also hate this newer crap where these "artists" mumble half a word.... What ever happened to enunciating?

However, on the flip side of that, i DO LIKE several indie underground hip hop guys.

Nobody has ever touched my radio, except one girl, after she asked.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

cshaunc said:


> You obviously have No idea what customer service is all about .. That person who happens to like rap. Is giving you a paycheck. And why do you feel the need to keep repeating yourself ? Do you have Turrets.. You should have that looked at.. It might be psychological...


Rap music offends me like nothing else.
If, as you say, "knowing what customer service is all about" means that we must allow people to spew their excrement in and on our property, then you're right, I must be in the dark too, cuz I won't have it. Just like I also will not tolerate a group of young "ladies" to ride in my car and use filthy, vulgar language.

Anytime you complete a ride and then feel like you need to sterilize the car and have a priest perform an exorcism, then you probably should have cancelled that ride before completing it.

And by the way ... get it out of your head that these people "are giving you a paycheck". They aren't "giving" you anything. It is YOU that is the giver. You are giving them a pretty big deal for a mighty small token that you have to share with Uber.

You must be one of the biggest pushovers.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

cshaunc said:


> You obviously have No idea what customer service is all about ..
> 
> That person who happens to like rap. Is giving you a paycheck.
> 
> ...


I do have every idea what customer service is "all about". "Customer service" does not necessarily require my putting up with something that makes the doing of my job difficult or unnecessarily unpleasant. No rap; deal with it. I have been around for quite some time. I have been in this business for much longer than your ten years driving a limousine. There is not too much, if anything, that you can tell me about this business. "Customer service" is helping to schlepp suitcases, helping the elderly or crippled into or out of the car; knowing the tourist sights, hotels and restaurants.

The second quoted line contains poor usage, poor punctuation and the "sentences" are poorly structured. The second "sentence" in the second quoted line lacks a simple (or complete, for that matter) subject. Please review your Fifth Grade English Lessons so that you can make the appropriate corrections. I do need to make sure that I understand the point that you are trying to make, so I will refrain from replying to the second quoted line until you can make the necessary corrections.

Mockery is an old, established and accepted rhetorical device.

I suspect that you mean "Tourette Syndrome", but, again, I am not sure. Further, the "sentence" that contains "Turrets" [sic] is improperly punctuated. Please correct so that I can reply properly.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I suspect that you mean "Tourette Syndrome", but, again, I am not sure. Further, the "sentence" that contains "Turrets" [sic] is improperly punctuated. Please correct so that I can reply properly.


LOL
I wasn't getting the whole "turrets" thing until I read your post. Thank you for that! LOL!


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

cshaunc said:


> You obviously have No idea what customer service is all about .. That person who happens to like rap. Is giving you a paycheck. And why do you feel the need to keep repeating yourself ? Do you have Turrets.. You should have that looked at.. It might be psychological...


By the way, it has nothing to do with the driver nor a lack of customer service. This has everything to do with disrespectful pax. The younger generation has no idea what respect and decency toward their fellow man/woman is today. It's all about me, me, me, me.
How often do you have people from foreign lands, such as Asia, that get into your car and think that they own your stereo and can blast music?
Never.
Because they still know what respecting your fellow man is. I cannot imagine going into a stranger's home ( your car is an extension of your home) and immediately blasting my music.
In this country? Not so much anymore. In America, we have provided freedom to all, but too many people in this country absolutely REFUSE to assimilate into a civilized society.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Rap wasn't too bad back in the 70's early 80's, but today, every other word is f or some sort of threatening gesture towards someone.

I don't tolerate pax messing with the radio. If someone ask to me put the radio on (nicely) I might oblige, but not in a overly demanding way.

Some one mentioned pax giving up a paycheck. hahahaahahah, the only thing we'll get from those selfentitled drunks is the crap they leave in the car. I don't know why uber won't let drivers charge a little extra for additional pax. At least with a cab, when you a lot of pax in your car you can charge $2 for each additional one. That's when short rides are great. But not with uber.

The pax pay for the ride from point a to point b, not for entertainment (radio) or water snacks mints etc.


----------



## EpicBeard (Oct 11, 2015)

_degrading to women, promotes drug use, cop killin', crime and thuggery. _

What is untrue about that? Nothing.
Good job hater.


----------



## EpicBeard (Oct 11, 2015)

D Town said:


> I checked a genre of music is NOT made up of a dozen or so people.


Sure it is... 99% of what's on the radio is what 99% of people are listening to anyway.

Making lame excuses for thug mentality noise has fallen flat.


----------



## EpicBeard (Oct 11, 2015)

D Town said:


> All I need to hear from you ever again. Save it for the next klan meeting.


Coming from someone who probably goes to BLM rallies


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

"Electrify" the knob (zapper fence style)

Not like they can grab steering wheel shortcut keys...hopefully.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

EpicBeard said:


> Sure it is... 99% of what's on the radio is what 99% of people are listening to anyway.
> 
> Making lame excuses for thug mentality noise has fallen flat.


Thus proving my point that you DON'T know a thing about the genre. Interesting that its rap that get the reputation for violence when most of the violence I've seen on the music scene comes at concerts for groups like Drowning Pool, Cannibal Corpse, Khanate, and on and on and on. Looked up the lyrics for any number of their songs? Hell, look up pretty much ANY band in the Death Metal genre. But, no, its rap. I wonder why THAT is? Its a mystery.



EpicBeard said:


> Coming from someone who probably goes to BLM rallies


You don't know a damn thing about me but really I suppose you don't need to. I defend rap as a genre which means you immediately know everything about me, huh? You make my points without me even having to say a damn thing.


----------



## EpicBeard (Oct 11, 2015)

D Town said:


> Thus proving my point that you DON'T know a thing about the genre. Interesting that its rap that get the reputation for violence when most of the violence I've seen on the music scene comes at concerts for groups like Drowning Pool, Cannibal Corpse, Khanate, and on and on and on. Looked up the lyrics for any number of their songs? Hell, look up pretty much ANY band in the Death Metal genre. But, no, its rap. I wonder why THAT is? Its a mystery.
> 
> You don't know a damn thing about me but really I suppose you don't need to. I defend rap as a genre which means you immediately know everything about me, huh? You make my points without me even having to say a damn thing.


Ohhhhh yes this mouth-breathing, Fox News watching hillbilly, EpicBeard is digging his own hole deeper and deeper with every word that comes out of his toothless, inbred, trailer park livin mouth!

You're completely vindicated!

My bad, homie!


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

EpicBeard said:


> Ohhhhh yes this mouth-breathing, Fox News watching hillbilly, EpicBeard is digging his own hole deeper and deeper with every word that comes out of his toothless, inbred, trailer park livin mouth!
> 
> You're completely vindicated!
> 
> My bad, homie!


What an eloquent argument.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> They would, and they do. I usually leave mine off. This is an old cab habit. .


When I was driving a cab, in the 90's, the only radio program allowed was the Yellow Cab dispatcher.

Essential information was being broadcast which could determine where I was going next after the current trip was ended. Thinking at least 2 moves ahead was a key to making money.

It might be a "bummer" to some barfly nowadays not to be able to listen to tunes on their 4 minute ride home, but too bad. This was a business and they were being transported from where they were to where they want to be.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

It was Australia Day 2014. 26th January Summer Holidays and we have a Annual Concert here called the "Big Day Out". That year Pearl Jam & Snoop Dogg are headlining the concert. 

I'm settled by the pool with the kids when Uber Operations call up, needing my Viano on a special request at the Concert, I'm told Snoop Dog and entourage need to be moved to an inner city club. 

I laugh at the hourly rate I'm offered and tell them I'll just stay at home with the kids. 

They get back to me almost doubling the hourly rate and promise I'll be paid cash by the club owner, so I suit up. 

The other two vehicles are stuffed up, the tour manager tells me two guys will ride in the back row, Snoop behind me, and one guy up front 

We head off, and the guy beside starts searching for some music. Hits a station, listens for 2 seconds and surfs the dial again. This starts to annoy me, so I suggest some stations which were young and hip which he just flips through after a couple of seconds. 

He lobs onto my favourite MoR station and I tell him it may be a little tame. But within seconds he has kicked back and started to sing along with an old Taylor Swift ballad. Then this guy's vocals are met in a perfect 5 part harmony when the others start singing! 

This is absolute Gold! I'm enjoying the musicality of these guys when Snoop Dogg leans forward puts his hand on my shoulder and tells me "I ain't hearing you singin' driver!". 

I tell him that my voice would spoil the moment and that just hearing them all sing like this was golden moment for me. He leans back and finishes the song.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

EpicBeard said:


> Ohhhhh yes this mouth-breathing, Fox News watching hillbilly, EpicBeard is digging his own hole deeper and deeper with every word that comes out of his toothless, inbred, trailer park livin mouth!
> 
> You're completely vindicated!
> 
> My bad, homie!


LOL


----------



## OC Lady Uber Driver (Jun 26, 2016)

I usually have the local top 40 hits station on low in my car for anyone that's younger than me, and if they are my age or older, I'll change it to one of the sirius stations: 60's, 70's or 80's. Of all the rides, I've only had one complaint and even I turned the station when that song came up, "We had joy, we had fun, we had seasons in the sun...". Turn. No one has reached for my radio. I think that grounds for ending the trip. You don't mess with the drivers tunes!


----------



## Graham_DC (Apr 17, 2016)

I pulled up to a location, when I left the car my radio was on. Four females with luggage, I loaded the luggage got in and the radio was turned off. I turned it right back on and told her not to touch it.


----------



## Hoodat (Apr 29, 2016)

naplestom75 said:


> You jackass millennial? Third time tonight. Is this your car? Would you do this in a cab?


I go for the block ,don't they know you don't touch a black man radio .


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

After these 4 kids this past weekend, I am setting new rules. Little fracking entitlement brats asking for BT, AUX, USB and then playing rap music loudly at 2-3 am. So here I go:

1) If everyone can fit in the back, they are IN THE BACK

2) If you are in the front AND you don't ask yet you start reaching, I WILL kindly tell you NO MUSIC ALLOWED for the duration of your ride.

3) If you can not listen to YOUR music on YOUR device, you will not listen to it on mine. No matter how many of you there are.



BTW - I disable some music option within the app for whatever that does.


----------

